# May 9th: CVZ Z-Fest V at Nissan of Clovis.



## stevezcar (May 3, 2004)

Join the fun at the 5th annual Z Fest at Nissan of Clovis on May 9th! Last year was a great show and this year will be even better with more cars, bigger prizes and a fully catered lunch! This is, by far, the largest Z car show in the Fresno area. Mark your calendars. This is one show you don't want to miss! All types of Nissan/Datsuns are welcomed to come out and show. 

This is a FREE Event! 
• Free Registration 
• Free Admission 
• Free Catered Lunch 
• Free Raffle Ticket 
• Vendor Booths 
• Bounce Houses 
• Great Giveaways and Prizes 

Pre-Register for the Car Show 
Email: [email protected] 
Please indicate your name, type of Z 
and where you're from. 

For more information, visit: 
Central Valley Z Club - Datsun and Nissan Z Car Club for Fresno, Visalia, Bakersfield and more. 
or E-mail any questions to: 
[email protected] 
Or call Robert Hanna at 
(559) 297-6917 

Nissan of Clovis 
370 W Herndon 
Clovis, Ca 93612


----------

